# AKC litter registration when using CKC stud



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Calling all breeders. 

What needs to be done to register litter of AKC dam to CKC stud?

2 scenarios. ....

1. Stud travels to U.S for breeding.
2. Dam travels to Canada for breeding.

Puppies whelped in U.S.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

my understanding is that you need to provide the owner of the female who is owner at birth of the pups , that will be born in the USA , with a copy of the studs CKC and a 3 generation CKC pedigree . 

that is all . 

the dog is tattooed.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Contact the AKC. They are pretty good about providing the required information for registering litters with foreign males. It is probably on their website.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think you have to do a registration for the male in AKC - I had a litter out of Joanne Fleming's old male and luckily he was registered AND DNA had been done....I am pretty sure that those are required.

Lee


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes I've emailed them. According to them and it seems conflicking to me but anyways here is what they are telling me.

If the breeding takes place in the U.S. the stud must be registered with AKC and to include DNA.

If the bitch comes to the stud in Canada, all that is needed to register litter (whelped in U.S.) is a photocopy of studs CKC registration and copy of 3 generation pedigree.



I don't get it...


----------

